# Phoenix's trail thread.



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Another fantastic ride today for me and the boy.

Went into the housing estate next to the park to visit with my friends husband and the horses did great, people came out of their houses to say hi to us and of course some kids appeared out of nowhere. Phoenix did great considering i think it the first time he's ever been ridden in a housing setting; he's great with kids anyway so that was no problem and all he did to the fed ex truck that pulled up right next to us was give it the evil eye.

We did have to go through a tunnel of trees on a trail i'm sure almost no one uses to get to the houses and i got pretty scratched from the branches and did the whole hill on my stomach on my horses neck. Going up was not good, going back down to get back to the trail was worse. My friend (who is totally a screamer) kept squeeing every time she went through a tree; she was on a very tiny horse as was my other friend and here i am on my monster 16.1hh chunk. She went sort of under the branches and got some leaves in her face, i face planted almost every branch. i had leaves in places i would never though to find leaves and poor Phoenix ended up with some twigs decorating his bridle.

Anyway, i only took a few photos (which is amazing since i've never felt comfortable enough on him to take photos on trail!) because i forgot i had my phone with me. They're iphone shots so not great but enjoy!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Half the trails were blocked by fallen trees and limbs today so it made for an interesting ride. 

Things i learned today:

my horse is incredibly ADD when he wants to be, kept stopping and backing and staring around at the trees.

He's a bit terrified of runners.

ATVs are very loud and can go surprisingly quickly, he's also a bit wary of them, luckily park people are awesome and the guy stopped his ATV and let me take Phoenix up to it and sniff it and all was well!


----------

